

Naïve Parallelization: C++ vs Haskell - voxcogitatio
http://flyingfrogblog.blogspot.com/2010/01/naive-parallelization-c-vs-haskell.html

======
carbocation
A followup from the same blog from the next day is here:
[http://flyingfrogblog.blogspot.com/2010/01/naive-
parallelism...](http://flyingfrogblog.blogspot.com/2010/01/naive-parallelism-
rebuttal.html)

------
chancho
To paraphrase Kissinger, "FP language pissing contests are so vicious
precisely because the stakes are so small."

(Also, why is this guy's blog written in first person plural?)

------
dons
Why does everything jdh does involve so much hate and vitriol?

